# advise



## mshaqal (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi every body I was offered a job with health department as specialist doctor Basic 31000 DR ,supplementary 11000 DR ,housing 200000 DR, furniture 38000 DR and health insurance.Is it a good offer?


----------



## smitipop (Jan 15, 2013)

mshaqal said:


> Hi every body I was offered a job with health department as specialist doctor Basic 31000 DR ,supplementary 11000 DR ,housing 200000 DR, furniture 38000 DR and health insurance.Is it a good offer?


I assume the basic salary and supplementary is per month, and the housing and furniture is per year. Well the furniture, I assume is a one time payment. Do you have a family? Were you offered travel expenses? How long is the term?


----------



## mshaqal (Dec 28, 2009)

travel expenses included in the suplement ,yes i have a family.Term is for 2 years.


----------



## smitipop (Jan 15, 2013)

mshaqal said:


> travel expenses included in the suplement ,yes i have a family.Term is for 2 years.


More detail is needed, do you have school age children?


----------



## mshaqal (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes one child 4 years old,they increased basic now to 37000 , my other son in univ. will stay home for studies..Advise please.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you should be aiming for higher to cover school expenses (either supplements or basic if not paid separately).


----------



## mshaqal (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes dear Alex and smitipop the supplem is 11000 for school expenses and tickets,basic 37000 all monthly.


----------



## smitipop (Jan 15, 2013)

mshaqal said:


> Yes dear Alex and smitipop the supplem is 11000 for school expenses and tickets,basic 37000 all monthly.


Yes sir we understand the supplement and basic allowances. Your question was this a reasonable offer? In my view, like Alex, you need more to cover the education of your two children. Your supplemental allowance would cover everything, car, travel, utilities, and education. Since education would likely be your greatest expense outside of your housing allowance, you may want to request an additional allowance. To put this to rest, if that is not possible, then yes you can do fine with offer; however, if this were me, as I have stated, I would ask for a little more as outlined above.


----------



## mshaqal (Dec 28, 2009)

ok thank you,1st offer was 30000 basic I asked for 40000 they offered 37000,you suggest to ask for 15000 or 20000 supplem?


----------

